

Spaceprob.es – Catalog of space probes - Amorymeltzer
http://spaceprob.es/

======
macmac
Since both Opportunity and Curiosity are on the surface of Mars how can their
present distance from Earth differ by 6+ mio. km? And even with Mars Express
in orbit it doesn't appear right that it should be 20+ mio km closer to Earth.
I wonder if these were the distances relevant when th probes were launched?

